# Winchester LB coast me a Rio!!



## Lil_ronnie386 (Apr 20, 2014)

Went out to Kansas last weekend and ended up 35 yards from a long beard, turned the dot on took the safety off and CLICK the shell did not fire, there was a punch hole where the fire pen had it. I'm shooting a Mossberg 835 and "was" shooting Winchester LB 3.5 #6. Got back to the camp and tried to shoot one more and same thing CLICK after that i thought maybe its my firing pen, so I threw a 3.5 hevi in and BOOOM. Also a good friend of mine has the same set up and using Win LB and had it happened to him twice. So what is it, the gun, shells or just bad luck. No longer a fan of the NEW Winchester LB shells

Anyways I ended up getting this big boy on the 3rd day with a Hevi (first rio) 10in thick beard and .5 in spurs


----------



## Roger T (Apr 20, 2014)

congrats, glad you got him! sounds like the shells but I would prolly have Mossberg checked out relieve any doubt.


----------



## GaBowman21 (Apr 20, 2014)

*Winchester LB*

Had the same thing happened to me this Friday. Had bird dead to rights at 35 yds, took the safety off, pulled the trigger and CLICK!  Not the sound you want to hear when you have a big bird in range. I luckily was able to shuck the bad shell out and make a 50 yd shot with another Winchester long beard #5. It left me puzzled to say the least. I am also shooting a Mossberg 835 Ultimag 3.5". A lot of my buddies have been shooting these shells with no issues. 3 birds this year have died with these loads. They are devastating when they actually go BOOM! Glad you were able to recover and get you one.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 20, 2014)

Congrats on the bird. Glad it all worked out.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Apr 20, 2014)

Must be something with Mossberg and Winchester primers???

I shot a sporting clays tourney yesterday and the team in front of us had 2 guys shooting Mossbergs and they would not fire the Winchester shells....put them in my Beretta....boom, boom, boom.  I ended up trading shells with them so they could finish up.

Really strange?????


----------



## Arrow3 (Apr 20, 2014)

My Beretta hasn't had a problem with them so far...


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 21, 2014)

People blaming Longbeards, but I've only heard of this happening in 835s.... that should tell you something.

Make sure the barrel nut is tight.


----------



## florida boy (Apr 21, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> People blaming Longbeards, but I've only heard of this happening in 835s.... that should tell you something.
> 
> Make sure the barrel nut is tight.



I have seen more missfires with 835's than any other firearm period .......


----------



## SwampMoss (Apr 21, 2014)

Most likely the gun.


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Apr 21, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> People blaming Longbeards, but I've only heard of this happening in 835s.... that should tell you something.
> 
> Make sure the barrel nut is tight.



Oh she's tight. I've been shooting Hevi mag blends for 5 years and never had a problem. Daddy always told me "if it ain't broke don't fix it"


----------



## cr00241 (Apr 21, 2014)

I also shoot LB #6 3.5 shells. I haven't had an issue with the shells. I used a box for patterning at different yards. This new box I shot 2 shells at a coyote and killed my turkey with it yesterday. 

Maybe send the misfired rounds back to Winchester and see what they will do for you.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Apr 21, 2014)

Lil_ronnie386 said:


> Oh she's tight. I've been shooting Hevi mag blends for 5 years and never had a problem. Daddy always told me "if it ain't broke don't fix it"



When are you going to start listening?


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Apr 21, 2014)

klemsontigers7 said:


> People blaming Longbeards, but I've only heard of this happening in 835s.... that should tell you something.
> 
> Make sure the barrel nut is tight.




I witnessed it happening in a brand new Benelli M2. But I agree it's mostly happening in Mossbergs 835s. This is the 4th or 5th time I've heard of it happening in a Mossy!


----------



## JMB (Apr 21, 2014)

Had issues with Winchester during duck season. Saw a lot of misfires on their Blind Side ammo. Had two misfires myself and know of about a dozen others. Guns ranged from Benelli, Remington, to my A5. Granted, they could have gotten wet, but I've had only a handful of shells misfire in dozens of years and lately, the frequency has increased and the majority has been Winchester


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Apr 21, 2014)

01Foreman400 said:


> When are you going to start listening?


----------



## sman (Apr 21, 2014)

Congrats on the bird!


----------



## Wrangler95 (Apr 21, 2014)

Very nice going,congrats!!


----------



## DMP (Apr 21, 2014)

Lil_ronnie386 said:


> Oh she's tight. I've been shooting Hevi mag blends for 5 years and never had a problem. Daddy always told me "if it ain't broke don't fix it"



My brother has had it happen twice this year with mag blends.  Shooting a 835.


----------



## sea trout (Apr 22, 2014)

My 835 has never misfired a federal premium or kent.
Last year I introduced hevi mag blend to the 835 and have never had a misfire in two years.
I WAS interested in the new longbeard ammo y'all have been reportin about but now I'm shy to try that!

My 835 and hevi mag blend aint broke so there aint no need in fixin!!!

Congrats on the Rio gobbler!! That's on my to do list one day!


----------



## Todd E (Apr 22, 2014)

Lil Ronnie. Was that you on the Winchester fb page showing the misfire. If not someone else had issues. If it was, what did they do for ya.


----------



## Lil_ronnie386 (Apr 23, 2014)

Todd E said:


> Lil Ronnie. Was that you on the Winchester fb page showing the misfire. If not someone else had issues. If it was, what did they do for ya.



Yes that was me, and they have done nothing so far


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer (Apr 24, 2014)

I shot 4 round of LB #5s out of my Mossberg 500 and had no problem with it before the season. I've killed 2 birds this year with it.


----------



## BigPimpin (May 11, 2014)

I saw it happen to gabowman21 a couple weeks ago and I saw it happen to him again today.  We both shoot 835s, but it hasnt happened in mine.  patterned the #5 xr through a sumtoy today against the hw6 federals.  the xr's held a better pattern, so i would hate to give them up for fear of a misfire.


----------



## Killdee (May 12, 2014)

Just curious, how does the primer look, is it like a normal fired shell with a good solid dent in the primer or just a shallow dent? Compare it to some spent shells from several different guns and ammo and maybe yall can narrow it down to whether its the ammo or the gun.


----------



## QuackAddict (May 12, 2014)

Took my cousin on his first turkey hunt a couple weeks ago. Let him use my 835 and he brought a box of LB 3.5" 5s. Wanted him to practice the afternoon before so I setup a target for him to take a few shots. First shell fired just fine but then had 2 in a row that would not fire. Primer looked just like the one that fired. Put in one of my hevishot shells and it fired fine. 

When I had first read about this I was thinking people just had dirty 835s(mine would not fire in the past and after I broke it down completely it fired fine). 

I will say that the pattern on the LB was amazing compared to the hevishot but there is no way I would rely on the LB in my 835.


----------



## turk2di (May 12, 2014)

mossyoakpro said:


> Must be something with Mossberg and Winchester primers???
> 
> I shot a sporting clays tourney yesterday and the team in front of us had 2 guys shooting Mossbergs and they would not fire the Winchester shells....put them in my Beretta....boom, boom, boom.  I ended up trading shells with them so they could finish up.
> 
> Really strange?????



I used that same shell in my Mosberg, 3 shots, 3 kills..Perhaps a problem with a particular plant?


----------



## GaBowman21 (Apr 5, 2015)

Just seen another misfire with these shells and my buddies (BigPimpin) 835 yesterday. Called a pair of long beards into his lap only to hear that dreaded click. It is a sickening noise. Luckily, I learned my lesson last year and have since retired my 835 to my gun safe and bought a Stoeger M3500. I ended up killing one of the other birds while he was trying to shuck and reload another shell. Needless to say, probably won't ever see that gun again in the turkey woods. It is a great patterning gun if you are shooting paper just not reliable with that shell combo.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 5, 2015)

Have any of you guys tried loading the dented shell in another type gun to see if its the shell or the gun?


----------



## QuackAddict (Apr 5, 2015)

When was the last time he completely broke down his gun and cleaned it?  I was having misfire issues and it turned out to be a dirty gun issue.


----------



## warmouth (Apr 5, 2015)

Check all the long beards clinched ends. I have nothing but good to say about them as far as patterning at up to 50 yemards. However, me and a buddy bought 4 boxes from 3 different places and 4 to 6 shells were sealed with an epoxy like resin on the end. I thought it was like a melted end, but it was clear and extremely hard. We have taken them back and swapped them. Just a heads up, as this could be dangerous.


----------



## antharper (Apr 5, 2015)

Killdee said:


> Have any of you guys tried loading the dented shell in another type gun to see if its the shell or the gun?



This seems like a good way to answer your ?  I've shot almost 2 boxes threw my Winchester 1300 and as far as I'm concerned they can quit making all the rest !!!


----------



## lcopeland22 (Apr 5, 2015)

They have fired everytime in my 870.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 5, 2015)

I know several folks that have had this issue with the 835. A friend of my sons bought a new one this year, it was clicking with the LB ammo, so we tried some target loads and probably 1 out of 5 of those clicked the same way, I suggested he send the gun back, we tried a couple of the LB loads with the dented primers in an 870, they went bang every time.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 5, 2015)

cklem said:


> I know several folks that have had this issue with the 835. A friend of my sons bought a new one this year, it was clicking with the LB ammo, so we tried some target loads and probably 1 out of 5 of those clicked the same way, I suggested he send the gun back,
> 
> 
> we tried a couple of the LB loads with the dented primers in an 870, they went bang every time.



Thats the answer I was looking for, sounds more like a Mossburg issue to me.


----------



## Killdee (Apr 5, 2015)

warmouth said:


> Check all the long beards clinched ends. I have nothing but good to say about them as far as patterning at up to 50 yemards. However, me and a buddy bought 4 boxes from 3 different places and 4 to 6 shells were sealed with an epoxy like resin on the end. I thought it was like a melted end, but it was clear and extremely hard. We have taken them back and swapped them. Just a heads up, as this could be dangerous.



The resin is what holds the shot together for the tighter patterns is my understanding. 

I seal the ends of all my handloads with clear glue to waterproof em.


----------



## GaBowman21 (Apr 5, 2015)

It is definitely a gun issue but not a cleaning issue. Both of our 835s were clean. I love LBs and continue to use them in my 870 and Stoeger M3500. Just won't  ever shoot another out of my 835.


----------



## JMB (Apr 6, 2015)

Same thing happened to me in Texas on a Rio. Two actually lined up and 'poof'. One bird hung around and I could have shot him, but played it safe and good thing. the shot cup was lodged about 8'' from the choke tube. Had some issues with Blindside in duck season as well; one double charge that nearly blew up my buddy's Benelli (actually forced the breech back and separated the receiver) and a few that did not fire and/or lodged the shot cup in the barrel.


----------



## straightshooter (Apr 6, 2015)

Most of the time these misfires are caused by one of two things:  deep seated primer in the ammo or a light hitting firing pin in the gun.  I've shot at least a dozen LB in my Super-X2 turkey gun with no problems.  Have shot cases of BlindSide ammo in my Beretta Extrema2 with zero problems.  You also want to make sure the breech is totally closed on all semi-autos as well.  Lots of problems like this documented with Benellis.  Others can have the same problem, especially when you ease the action shut to load a shell in the chamber early in teh morning.


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 6, 2015)

I have been running Longbeards through a Mossy 535 with no problem.
IF it goes click one day and I dont kill the turkey,  it wont be the end of the world.
Calling him up is the fun part, not pulling the trigger.


----------



## trophyslayer (Apr 7, 2015)

Are these newer model 835s? I've had one for 12 years that has never misfired and unlike my other guns it doesn't get cleaned. I've paddled boats with that thing,  hammered in stakes for dove blinds,  etc. and have never had an issue.  I only shoot 3 inch longbeards though... probably 3 boxes total down the pipe and nothing but good results for me.


----------



## The mtn man (Apr 7, 2015)

trophyslayer said:


> Are these newer model 835s? I've had one for 12 years that has never misfired and unlike my other guns it doesn't get cleaned. I've paddled boats with that thing,  hammered in stakes for dove blinds,  etc. and have never had an issue.  I only shoot 3 inch longbeards though... probably 3 boxes total down the pipe and nothing but good results for me.


Yes, seems to be the newer ones, dry firing some of them, the pin just sounds weak. As for misfires, what I've seen is it's not only win primers. But that's what folks seem to complain most about, maybe like someone said earlier, maybe win seats their primers a little different so that a soft or weak firing pin mechanism won't bust the cap,


----------



## Flintridge (Apr 7, 2015)

I have an older Mossberg 500 that I first used for turkey hunting and if I didn't load that first shell in real good it misfired...cost me 2 longbeards.  Think I was trying not to be too loud loading it in the morning at the truck when it misfired later in the morning.  It hasn't misfired since but don't turkey hunt with it, just snakes or whatever.  Can't remember the exact shell but it was Winchester or Remington.


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Apr 7, 2015)

I've got an older 835, about 14-15 yrs old.  When they first started over boring the barrel.  I shot 2 boxes thru this year with no prob.  Devastating pattern with the longbeard choke.


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 8, 2015)

I said the same thing up until last week.  Watched it happen to gabowman21 last year and thought it was a fluke.  835 wont be going with me no more.  It still has alot of sentimental value, because it has been a killer.  Glad my buddie was there to back me up with a kill shot.







trophyslayer said:


> Are these newer model 835s? I've had one for 12 years that has never misfired and unlike my other guns it doesn't get cleaned. I've paddled boats with that thing,  hammered in stakes for dove blinds,  etc. and have never had an issue.  I only shoot 3 inch longbeards though... probably 3 boxes total down the pipe and nothing but good results for me.


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 8, 2015)

cklem said:


> Yes, seems to be the newer ones, dry firing some of them, the pin just sounds weak. As for misfires, what I've seen is it's not only win primers. But that's what folks seem to complain most about, maybe like someone said earlier, maybe win seats their primers a little different so that a soft or weak firing pin mechanism won't bust the cap,



My 835 is one of the old school camo models.  Ive had it for 13 years.


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 8, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I have been running Longbeards through a Mossy 535 with no problem.
> IF it goes click one day and I dont kill the turkey,  it wont be the end of the world.
> Calling him up is the fun part, not pulling the trigger.



Definitely not gonna lose any sleep over it, but i wont let it happen again with that shotgun.


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 11, 2015)

Well boys had same thing happen me this called gobbler up 40 yrds dead to rights squeezed trigger  clunk shooting beneille mp 90 pulled bolt back slide a nother shell in gun clunkk again ole tom  walked off. Looked at shells can barely see a strike mark on the primer. This shells functioned  fine last spring 2 shots 2 dead toms  been looking at primers on other shells see if they are not set high enough for firing pin to hit??


----------



## BigPimpin (Apr 11, 2015)

Was it Winchester Long Beards?




birddog52 said:


> Well boys had same thing happen me this called gobbler up 40 yrds dead to rights squeezed trigger  clunk shooting beneille mp 90 pulled bolt back slide a nother shell in gun clunkk again ole tom  walked off. Looked at shells can barely see a strike mark on the primer. This shells functioned  fine last spring 2 shots 2 dead toms  been looking at primers on other shells see if they are not set high enough for firing pin to hit??


----------



## birddog52 (Apr 11, 2015)

Update just ran same 2 shells thru gun worked fine no problems broke it down cleaned going take it gunsmith see what he has say be hunting with my savage 220 ( gundoc special) rest of season all my years of turkey hunting missed some but never had a gun malfunction


----------

